# Linksys Rangelus Wusb100 ver 2 issues with windows 7 can't connect to wireless



## internaltheory (Jan 25, 2005)

Hello,
I am having some issues with setting up my usb wireless network adapter in windows 7. I have updated the drivers and I see that the device shows in device manager under the network adapters heading. I'm not sure if it's possible but what I am trying to do share my ethernet LAN (wired) connection with the wireless USB adapter. Which then will allow me to connect to my Wii on Nintendo DS. I had it set up in windows xp like that. However because I am new to windows 7 I am not sure how to get this working. When I look at my network connections I see the wireless usb showing up but it says it is not connected. I would copy the IPconfig /all screen but I am not sure how to do that. If someone could help me that would be wonderful. I have been pulling out my hair trying to figure it out as well as searching all over for the answer that will work. :upset:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## internaltheory (Jan 25, 2005)

Ahh...Thank you! Here is what I have...

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Brads Desktop>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : BradsDesktop-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gha.chartermi.net

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys RangePlus Wireless USB Network Ad
apter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-E5-E8-68-9F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gha.chartermi.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-2D-1B-B1-E5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1c29:cf0c:a477:35f0%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 24.231.146.183(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, April 24, 2010 9:27:33 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, April 24, 2010 6:16:47 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 24.231.146.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.114.36.6
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234890797
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-34-B5-E1-00-26-2D-1B-B1-E5

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.247.15.53
24.247.24.53
68.115.71.53
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.gha.chartermi.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{3741CF51-436D-4479-9A44-6E9172B5AEEC}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:1c66:31bc:e718:6d48(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1c66:31bc:e718:6d48%14(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gha.chartermi.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:18e7:92b7::18e7:92b7(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.247.15.53
24.247.24.53
68.115.71.53
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Brads Desktop>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Any reason you don't just use a router for this connection?


----------



## internaltheory (Jan 25, 2005)

I am not up to date with all the wireless technology. I recently upgraded my computer that was over 10 years old. The extent of my wireless knowledge is small. I previously had a nintendo wifi usb connector on my old computer that ran on xp and that's about how far my knowledge goes. I bought this linksys usb thinking I wouldn't need a router. Also I only want it for my game systems and don't need it for other computers I have since I only have one. Would it make my life easier if I had a router? Is it absolutely needed?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It would make your life a WHOLE LOT easier. :smile:


----------

